
Windfarms adversely affect global climate - georgecmu
http://iopscience.iop.org/1748-9326/8/1/015021/
======
mooism2
How do you get your title _(Windfarms adversely affect global climate)_ from
the title on the linked page _(Are global wind power resource estimates
overstated?)_? The abstract says that winds would be reduced but not that this
would be harmful to the climate.

